# Maxillaria proboscidea



## Ron-NY (Dec 17, 2006)

This is the nose-like Maxillaria from Venezuela. It is a warm to hot grower but does fine for me in intermediate to cool. Non-fragrant.


----------



## Heather (Dec 17, 2006)

Very nice!! I always enjoy seeing maxis.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2006)

I love the name! (Nice flower, of course.)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice, it get so hot in here [lot's of old tenents and heat included in maintenance] that I could probably cook er' grow it well.


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 18, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Gideon (Dec 18, 2006)

Very nice indeed


----------

